# painter hollow haunted barn



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

this is my idea for 09 i created it in paint shop and have plans in my head for the build the only problem i have is finding cheap horse statues .....anyone have any suggestions on how to build good looking ones or buying some cheap enuff im thinking they should be at least 2 foot tall....what do you think taller or shorter?

BTW we have painter quarter horses hince the name


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I was going to suggest plaster horse statues, but then I did some searching. Didn't find much yet but I'll keep looking. I'm assuming that you want them raring up?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here googled the heck out of it, and nothing. You horse people pay a lot for stuff!!

However I would help to spraypaint your horses with white bones on the hide


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys and yeah raring up looks more evil lol


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...the+enchanted+unicorn+sculpture+-+db383015.do

it's a unicorn, but maybe you could cut the horn off.

Look around on the site. a lot of neat stuff


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

that would work but at 14 inches tall do you think it might be too small?

I know there are people on here who do some awesome clay work and paper mache I wonder what they would charge???? hmmmmm lol

thanks for the link tcarter and i like the creeper wall sculpture might be something i try to do


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I see lots of the spring loaded plastic horses that kids ride on at the flea markets around town


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it just the way it looks which to me is a plywood cut out painted black


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> I like it just the way it looks which to me is a plywood cut out painted black


now thight might be the easiest and cheapest way to do it i dont know why i didnt think of that i guess thats what these forums are for ........but what i am thinking is the arch has to be tall enuff for a tractor and a hay wagon to go under so at its tallest point 18 or 20 feet so how tall do you think the horses should be to keep it in a good scale


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

rocking horses? or yeah, those spring horses...got a carocel near by you could pinch?^^


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here are some depending on what you want to pay and if they have to be 2ft tall it's gonna cost ya
http://www.statue.com/items.asp?Car...=&INav=Next&ICode=ZEB556960&KNav=&KCode=&tpc=
scroll almost to the bottom...
you can check out the other pages too then


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

evil-within said:


> but what i am thinking is the arch has to be tall enuff for a tractor and a hay wagon to go under so at its tallest point 18 or 20 feet so how tall do you think the horses should be to keep it in a good scale


If you like the proportions on the PaintShop sketch you developed, you're probably looking at about 6 feet from hooves to reared head. You should be able to get a good cutout from a typical 4' X 8' sheet of plywood, although you might have to adjust how far out the front legs go.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Going 2-D instead of 3-D may be your best choice. That way you can get the design you want and size it to what you need.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks for all your input but i think i will try the kids rocking horse idea they are plastic and dependning what yard sales or curbies have could look pretty good if all else fails i will definitley go with the 2-D so much cheaper


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

i was looking at some stores today and come upon what might be a good idea, would like some input ........lol sounds like johnny 5........ ok i was looking at the animated reindeer that some people have turn into wolves, what i was thinking was do a lil bending and tweaking and cut the horns off and it could give me a decent skeleton to start with and then steal the motors for a FCG the motor seemed pretty strong but my problem is once i have the skeleton how do i give it the skin? was kinda thinking paper machie but it will be outside for a month then i thought about using duct tape and paint it black or weathered bronze??? ......any suggestions would be great


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fiberglass resin? Would be lightweight and weather proof..


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Try an ice sculpture supply for the "do it yourself" ice molds.
I know Ive seen a few horse designs.
Some wedding supply stores sell these too.
If you can find the right mold, you could cast them up with expanding self skinning foam.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

If 14" isn't to small 
http://toys.hsn.com/keltec-salinero-hanoverian-model-horse_p-3819125_xp.aspx?web_id=3819125&ocm=sekw

Or buy a mold and cast it in foam... http://cgi.ebay.com/CERAMIC-MOLD-BO...ryZ83898QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Or chick wire the body and foam cast the head
http://cgi.ebay.com/CERAMIC-MOLD-MO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

How about a homemade small version of this http://demonware.horrorseek.com/horse.html


----------

